# Falcon Malibu and Skipjack boats



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I need pictures of a Falcon Malibu and Skipjack boats. I got a bet with my buddy which is which. I think hes confused (I hope). Can anybody help?

Charlie


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The Malibu was the big one, the Skipjack was the small one.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yup I knew that. I think the Malibu was about 24 ft. and skipjack about 18 or 20. Skipjack was more rounded up front too.

Charlie


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

If I am remembering correctly the middle V on the Malibu extended forward where all three on the Skipjack were about the same length.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Correct Salty Dog and the in between boat was the Jaguar which was bigger than the Skipjack but shorter than the Malibu.

Guy in POC has three Falcon Malibu boats that he fishes the jetties out of. They were good boats, the Malibu too.

TH


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

My memory doesn't exactly coincide with the posts above. Let me go ahead an post as I remember. I met Willis Hudson personally when he was manufacturing boats in Houston in the late 1960s. I had a friend, Everette LaGarde, who owned Fresno Marine which was located out Almeda Road on old Highway 288 just south of Houston. He was a personal friend of Willis's and was a Falcon boat dealer. Mr. Hudson was one of the first to competitively manufacture and market fibreglass hulled boats. He began production in the late 1950s (58 - 59, I think) and manufactured boats until the mid 1980s. The manufacutrers of the current line of Shallowsport boats produced in South Texas are relatives of Willis Hudson.

I've owned two Falcon boats. One was a 16' Falcon Tiger bassboat and the other was a 19' Falcon Cougar. The Cougar was manufactured on the same triheadral hull concept that Mr. Hudson used in all of his bay/offshore boats. My recollection is the Malibu was 23', the Skipjack 21', the cougar 19', and there was a 16' model that I don't exactly recall the model name, but I think it was Wildcat. All of the models were dual console and had walk-through windshields. The area in front of the windshield gave them their apt topside description of "bowriders." They were also noted for the large amount of uninhibited floor space behind the consoles. I know in my 19' that three people could lay sleeping bags side by side and their heads and feet would not touch either the consoles or the transom. I spent a number of nights on the bays in that boat.

When I get a chance to get in the attic, I'll search for some old boat pictures that I have stored, scan them, and post them.

By the way, the Falcon Tiger and Super Tiger bassboats were solid performers. The hulls for both resulted from taking two hulls of production models, cutting a section out front to back between the keel and the outside triheadral keel on each side, glassing the three pieces back together, and shooting a mold. The result was a narrow hull comparable to other bassboats of the day such as the Ranger, Skeeter, Tidecraft, Duckhawk, and many others.

Fond memories!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I first started offshore fishing out of a falcon malibu in the late seventies. It was a 23 footer. The Malibu has a "cathedral hull". Best way to explain this type of hull is like a tri-hull but not even hulls/strakes?. The skip jack was a tru tri-hull with three even hulls/strakes. Not sure if that's the right terminology or not. Not a particulary well built boat in my opinion but it was one of the most stable platforms to fish off in sloppy seas. Like the earlier post said plenty of room in the Malibu. Also had a transom cover that would reduce the noise from the motor. It beat you to death going out but you can't have everything.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

My Dad had the Falcon Jaguar 19' when I was a kid, we made lots of trips offshore with it, but it was a bumpy ride in anything over 2 foot seas, it was a trihull with the center V sticking out a little more than the outer V's.... Then he bought a Malibu 23', the center V stuck out much farther and the ride was better but it still had the slap of a trihull boat.. My Dads friend had the Skipjack, all V's were the same length, it was a teeth banger also, but all these hulls were a dry ride and very stable fishing platform with lots of room.... Very solid built with no flex in the gunnels... Also fished out of the Falcon Tiger Grande bass boat on Toledo Bend.. Was the top of the line in it's day... Ahhh the memories... Dammn I feel old now....LOL


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

Jim Morris at Cypress Creek Landing guided lots of striper trips on Toledo Bend out of a Tiger Grande.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes guys all you info is true and correct. I fished in a Malibu years ago off shore with a friend of mine. I couldnt remember if they were a 23 or 24 footer. In those days a 140 V4 Evinrude was the biggest you could get and most people had that for power. I was around in those days but my buddy doesent seem to remember. The only way I can prove my point I guess is with a picture (and im not sure of that). I remember the days at Lake Livingston and all the Falcon bass boats when i was a bass fisherman. Thanks Note this Skipjack now has a 3-53 Detroit diesel and is rigger for shrimping. 

Charlie


----------



## StanC (Aug 7, 2004)

i have a falcon scooter 20 ft but there istwo ofthe malibu's behind LaBrisa mexican food in bacliff


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I know I have a photo somewhere of the Malibu. I will try to dig it up. Funny thing this subject came up. My wife and I were heading out to lunch yesterday on 96 in League city and saw a Malibu that looked like it had been refurbished sitting in the Mrs. Baird's bread parking lot. I wanted to stop and take a look at it but the wifey wouldn't hear of it!!!! Lots of good old memorys out of the boat. Kinda of like my 68 Chevelle Malibu I had in college!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

See some of them around when fishing around the Galveston Jetties. Most seem to be refirbished and look good (Malibu). Dont worry about the pictures best to leave the bet alone I think. thanks for all and good fishing.

Charlie


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

There is one sitting for sale in Sweeny as we speak, I'll stop by and take a picture of it tonight. Man I thought Falcon was the only people who made boats in the 70's. I learned to fish, bay and offshore, shrimp and water ski behind a Falcon Jagaur.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Falcon also made a 24' Cougar. It was a Malibu with a center console, but there was only a handful made.


----------



## Deep Fried (Apr 19, 2011)

74' Falcon Malibu, my wives family has had it hanging down in a boat slip in Port Alto for years,,,little tune up on the old 74' Johnson Sea Horse and we're up and going again...really have enjoyed it you can fit an army in it or play a round of golf on the back of it,, it turns a lot of heads, and have heard a many story about the boat or people who have had one...
Needs some gel coat work to get it looking new and we'll be high class once again..also have found the Bimni Top since the pics so we're rolling in shade..look out this summer if your on Caranachua Bay we're always riding around in it...


----------



## Mrsailfish (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a picture of my Boys when we fished out of a Malibu.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Holy old thread Batman!!


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

That falcon Malibu will run circles around that bass boat!!!


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=471669&highlight=malibu


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Charlie, Jack Wilson who developed Tiki, Jamaica Beach, Spanish Grant, etc.(along with his bro Welcome)had one. His son John redid that boat a couple of years ago. It's hanging in a sling at the end of Tamana facing north Deer Island. That sucker will do over 50 kts. 

My FIL had one and I cut my teeth offshore in that thing.


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Proven Products in the 8900 block of the Gulf Freeway was the distributor for Falcons. I had the extreme pleasure to work for Ralph in the mid 70's. The Skipjack first came in an 18 ' model and was later extended to 21'. The Malibus were a little over 22' and sold as a 23. The Wildcat was the 15, the Cougar was the 17, and the Jaguar was the 19. The Cub was the 15 ' bassboat, the Tiger was 16' 7" and the Grande was 18. They also had an 18' deckboat wuth a Skipjack bottom but dang if I can remember the name of it. When I left and became an LEO, Ralph and Willis had roughed out a 28 ' hull with a Malibu bottom but it never came about. If you were young and a knothead, you could not have been around any finer people.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow wonder how this thread popped back up? I was just surfing along and here it was again. I left the bet alone just didnt want to make my neighbor mad. Spent time at Proven Products back in the day. Even bought a pair of 25 gallon saddle tanks for my old 20 ft Glastron so I could fish offshore. I do understand Falcon boats and it wouldnt have been nice taking $100 bucks from my neighbor.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

> tickfarm Proven Products in the 8900 block of the Gulf Freeway was the distributor for Falcons. I had the extreme pleasure to work for Ralph in the mid 70's. The Skipjack first came in an 18 ' model and was later extended to 21'. The Malibus were a little over 22' and sold as a 23. The Wildcat was the 15, the Cougar was the 17, and the Jaguar was the 19. The Cub was the 15 ' bassboat, the Tiger was 16' 7" and the Grande was 18. They also had an 18' deckboat wuth a Skipjack bottom but dang if I can remember the name of it. When I left and became an LEO, Ralph and Willis had roughed out a 28 ' hull with a Malibu bottom but it never came about. If you were young and a knothead, you could not have been around any finer people.


Thanks for the info! I have notebooks with photos and brochures for some of the models, but it is a little confusing with all the varieties, and unfortunately, Pop Willis passed on about 6 years ago.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The Malibu and the Jaguar, my Dad had both at different times, were great boats for West Matagorda Bay and offshore. I know he had twin Johnson 70's on the Jaguar and I think a 150 on the Malibu?

I was in the Jaguar coming in from the gulf in 1969 when we were landing on the moon. 

Those were some really good boats.

TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

tickfarm said:


> Proven Products in the 8900 block of the Gulf Freeway was the distributor for Falcons. I had the extreme pleasure to work for Ralph in the mid 70's. The Skipjack first came in an 18 ' model and was later extended to 21'. The Malibus were a little over 22' and sold as a 23. The Wildcat was the 15, the Cougar was the 17, and the Jaguar was the 19. The Cub was the 15 ' bassboat, the Tiger was 16' 7" and the Grande was 18. They also had an 18' deckboat wuth a Skipjack bottom but dang if I can remember the name of it. When I left and became an LEO, Ralph and Willis had roughed out a 28 ' hull with a Malibu bottom but it never came about. If you were young and a knothead, you could not have been around any finer people.


I knew of Ralph and his 2 sons back in the 70's. At least one of his son's is an attorney now.
The deck boat with the 18' Skipjack bottom was called a Stingray I believe.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

You guys are bringing back memories! I owned a falcon malibu probably in the early eighties. 22' with a v8 omc and out drive. Good motors but the drive was weak. The malibus were easily to distinguish --the center sponson was much deeper and a few foot longer than the side sponsons. The skipjacks were all equal length. A bunch of us from Alvin would run together looking for the shrimp boats--CB radios and a compass. Literally hundreds of king fish and lots of ling. Who remembers the Cuban shrimp fleet?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Deep Fried said:


> 74' Falcon Malibu, my wives family has had it hanging down in a boat slip in Port Alto for years,,,little tune up on the old 74' Johnson Sea Horse and we're up and going again...really have enjoyed it you can fit an army in it or play a round of golf on the back of it,, it turns a lot of heads, and have heard a many story about the boat or people who have had one...
> Needs some gel coat work to get it looking new and we'll be high class once again..also have found the Bimni Top since the pics so we're rolling in shade..look out this summer if your on Caranachua Bay we're always riding around in it...


Purty dang sure I know that boat, and fished out of it alot ~'74-'80 w/ Andy.


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> Thanks for the info! I have notebooks with photos and brochures for some of the models, but it is a little confusing with all the varieties, and unfortunately, Pop Willis passed on about 6 years ago.


I went with Willis and Ralph back in the 70's to Port Mansfield and met his son or son n law, I can't remember which. We fished out of the dangest lookin' boat I had ever seen. I'm not sure it even had a model name on it, but it had no sides, a center console and ran in water so skinny I white knuckled the hand rail on the console. Ralph was driving and was going so fast, one of our igloos blew off of the back and we didn't know it till be got back in port. Great trip.........


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That was probably Rex Hudson on a prototype ShallowSport.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Falcon Wildcat on hwy 238 in Port Lavaca


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Tooshallow....now that you mention the name, I believe that was the name. We ran the shoreline, about 5' out, down a good ways to stay out of the chop. Oh yeah, I did say Mansfield. Caught some rats, a couple of undersized specs, but mainly a boat ride. I had never seen anything like that bay before and was certainly impressed with the shallow running boat.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

> TooShallow That was probably Rex Hudson on a prototype ShallowSport.


I would bet you are right about that. Thats my father-in-law. Still drives like a crazy person.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I went with Willis and Ralph back in the 70's to Port Mansfield


That would have been pretty hard to do if you were born in 1981 wouldn't it? Or maybe you have your age of 32 listed wrong in your profile? 



TH


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

My son set up my profile and no telling what he put in there. Hell, I'm still trying to transition from 8 track to cassette. I'm old enuff to remember dancing at the Bamboo Hut in Galvestgn and the Bawana Club in Pasadena.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My son set up my profile and no telling what he put in there.


Ahh, so your real name isn't Iwanna Samwichie?



TH


----------



## tickfarm (May 11, 2006)

Iwanna Samwichie??? Someone tell me how to get to this **** profile thingy!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> iwanna samwichie??? Someone tell me how to get to this **** profile thingy!!!


lmao! :d

th


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh man that has my laughing so hard. Your son is a character


----------

